# Feral x Tinsel ( broken marked fuzzy-hairless !)



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Well I Think (going by the whiskers) 
I have got ONE broken fuzzy hairless in my current litter  
Plus a couple of Blue.

Very happy !!
One concern though 'mum' has split the pups (14/15) 
She has 2 nests side by side (she's on her own)
Rather odd but on watching a while she does go from nest to nest and all pups look to be well enough 
- anyone else had this ? 
bizarre but seems to be working OK so far, so who knows.

Pics (bit blurry still stuck using phone cam.)

'twin nest'









Babes










happy happy bunny !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It sounds to me like the does is doing a very smart thing by splitting the litter into two nests. This way all the babies get a chance to suckle if she visits both nests.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks like a big bunch of bubs! How many? Are they all hers?? :shock:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yep all hers !! :lol:

There are 14 atm - as I'm pants at sexing little widdy jelly-beanie critters of this size.
Plans on weeding down some but all look to be doing OK so far.
Patchy fuzzy babe will be staying whatever sex - could use another male.
But as all will carry hairless I've got quite a choice with this lot.
Spotted a few frazzled sets of whiskers in there.
Hoping for some good sized fuzzys like mum and thinking reducing the litter would be a help there too....
hard decisions to be made.

However she seems happy enough going from one pile to the other for now !


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I've heard of rabbits doing this if they have a large litter. Mom splits them up and feeds at different times so I guess that is what she is doing just to make things easier for herself.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mice do this a lot, and the piles are usually fairly even in number as well. I think maybe they can count


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Had a half hearted go at sexing but there's still 14.
Can't make my mind up, I had a look earlier and - wow-

A week old now and a proper mix coming through in there.
There's light and dark broken, banded and some shiny babes that deffo. look Satin ? 
(possible I guess as had one Blue Satin pop out using the same male)
Unsure if the dark ones all be Blue or if I may have Black in there too. 
Plenty of fuzzy and a few normals - unless they turn out semi longhaired...

Stunned !!

Pants photos alert


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I'm still in love with this baby ! 

Pretty sure is a little lad, but still finding sexing the fuzzy ones a bit of a pain.

All 14 still with us so far, am running on the whole tribe.
Though there are a couple that seem on the small side.
Mum done a *fab* job so far and still looking good herself too.

Also got Satin broken as well as fuzzy broken. 
There's 3 light ones that may be broken. 
A light banded, a light Satin, a Blue, 2 Blue fuzzys, and 4 pink fuzzys.

Was a well fun clean out counting that lot in and out !!
They've all turned into crazy jumping beans overnight. :lol:


----------

